# what is your favorite creepy tv shows?



## graveyardmaster

hi folks,well minds is most haunted,and another show i love watching is ghost whisperer,whats yours???


----------



## Duchess

From many years ago - Boris Karloff's Thriller.

It has finally been issued on DVD.

It was a program ahead of it's time and some of the best supernatural shows around.

Granny Lou


----------



## Silent Howl

when I was young I watched ;

goosebumps
the crypt show
tales from the crypt
x-files
are you afraid of the dark?
buffy vampires slayer

recently I like watching: walking dead, werewolf (show from the 80es) the last one was not airing in canada so internet is my friend lol...


----------



## Spooky1

The Addams Family
X-Files
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Supernatural
Lost Girl
Fringe


----------



## Copchick

Well, when I was really little I stayed up late to watch Chiller Theater with Bill Cardill. Also The Munsters!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Copchick said:


> Well, when I was really little I stayed up late to watch Chiller Theater with Bill Cardill. Also The Munsters!


hey copchick,i loved the munsters!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> The Addams Family
> X-Files
> Buffy the Vampire Slayer
> Supernatural
> Lost Girl
> Fringe


:jol: Oh, my hubby and I use to LOVE _Fringe_...but then it got kind of weird and hard to follow, and it wouldn't come on every week. It just got kind of hard to keep up with...even with DVR. I'm a geek, I like_ Ghosthunters _even though it isn't really a show type of series. Sometimes they go to houses I've been to! So very cool... I would love to go to Ohio State Reformatory School and spend the night. Ghosts are so cool.


----------



## SterchCinemas

I loved Goosebumps! The theme song still creeps me out. ._. but I also like Ghost Adventures, The Twilight Zone (The black and white ones only), and the old Scooby Doo Where are you?. But that doesnt creep me out obviously, its just fun to enjoy. Now, The Twilight Zone alwaaays will creep me out with its morbid morals and weird creatures. Creepy Cathy will always be at the top of the list!


----------



## debbie5

Addams Family & Munsters...and the Count of Sesame Street.


----------



## MapThePlanet

The Munster's are still on top for me, and of course Scooby Doo, Twilight Zone and Night Gallery. Freaky Links was cool while it lasted. Fringe is coming to a close, but I still really like it.


----------



## Warrant2000

- In typical 70's camp and production using stock sound effects, this early creep show was watched only with the safety of a stuffed animal.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Night Gallery... I barely made it through the intro every week. I used to leave the room until the intro was over. I still like the show.


----------



## austenandrews

Kolchak was the man when I was seven years old.


----------



## Troll Wizard

The original Outer Limits, I always enjoyed turning control of my TV set to them for an hour each week. And of course who can forget the original Twilight Zone with Rod Serling.


----------



## Zurgh

The News... always good for making my skin crawl...


----------



## scarrycher

current shows I have to watch Ghost Hunters, years go by, twilight zone


----------



## kprimm

The Munsters, The Addams Family, Scooby-doo, and Sir Graves Ghastly. Now it's Chiller drive inn, all the ghost hunting and paranormal shows, and Chiller channel.


----------



## kauldron

I really enjoy the Munsters, I made a ringtone of the theme song for my cell phone, and I think the Walking Dead on AMC is great, when I get a chance to watch it. Don't forget about Elvira, she was great, of course I really can't remember any of the shows she hosted. Wonder why?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Shows from childhood: Addams family for good spooky comedy, Rod Serling Twilight Zone (both TV and Radio show) for uncomfortable sleeping, Scooby Doo because that was what you watched when you got home from school. 

Now: 
Syfy's Face Off to see how stuff is done, The Walking Dead to see it in action, and Re-runs of the twilight zone because I still love that show.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

*btvs*


----------



## Anda

X-Files, classic Twilight Zone, Supernatural... I used to watch Ghost Hunters with regularity, but not so much now.


----------



## Lunatic

As a child Night Gallery and Kolchak the Night Stalker were my favorites. I loved X-Files and glad that Fringe came along to fill that gap. My latest favorite is Dead Files with Amy Allen. She is fascinating to watch.


----------



## Death's Door

When I was a kid it was Twilight Zone, Night Gallery, Creature Double Feature, Scooby Doo.

Present - American Horror Story (Can't wait for the new season to start), Haunted Collector, and My Ghost Story. Used to watch Ghosthunters but not as much.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

I *live* for _Tales from the Crypt_. A perfect example of a little cheese and camp to go along with the creepiness. In fact...it's also my favorite TV show of all time, not just scary / horror themed. Though, anyone else think the abundance of episodes about marital infidelity was odd? Out of 93 episodes, at least 60 of them featured somebody cheating on somebody else.

Most recommended episodes (the best in green): And All Through the House, Only Skin Deep, Dead Right, Cutting Cards, Til Death, Three's a Crowd, The Thing from the Grave, For Cryin' Out Loud, Judy You're Not Yourself Today, Fitting Punishment, Korman's Kalamity, Television Terror, My Brother's Keeper, The Secret, The Trap, Abra Cadaver, Top Billing, Dead Wait, The Reluctant Vampire, Easel Kill Ya, Split Second, Yellow, Seance, What's Cookin', The New Arrival, Maniac at Large, Split Personality, Werewolf Concerto, Death of Some Salesmen, As Ye Sow, Forever Ambergris, People Who Live in Brass Hearses, Two for the Show, House of Horror, Let the Punishment Fit the Crime, The Bribe, The Assassin, 99 & 44/100% Pure Horror, You(,) Murderer


----------



## pamelakumar

Favorite creepy TV shows:

-Goosebumps
-Are You Afraid of the Dark?
-Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## kprimm

New for me now is 
Supernatural-love this show.
When Ghosts attack
Haunted Highway
Killer contacts


----------



## Mattimus

Troll Wizard said:


> The original Outer Limits, I always enjoyed turning control of my TV set to them for an hour each week. And of course who can forget the original Twilight Zone with Rod Serling.


 I totally agree with Troll Wizard. Rod Serling was a genius.


----------

